#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人拾貳﹝霹靂布袋戲系列﹞

## 鵺影

先聲明，這是特殊題，沒看過布袋戲的獸友可以直接跳過！

獸界是無遠弗屆的呀~(笑)

以下請一一說出這些角色的名字，如果名字看不出種族的話請標示其種族。

----------


## sanari

> 先聲明，這是特殊題，沒看過布袋戲的獸友可以直接跳過！
> 
> 獸界是無遠弗界的呀~(笑)
> 
> 以下請一一說出這些角色的名字，如果名字看不出種族的話請標示其種族。


好像只有左下跟右下那兩個是獸人吧
只知道是霹靂布袋戲
人物名我都不知道
因為我沒有看說
霹靂衛視不知道被移到那一台去了

----------


## 鵺影

> 好像只有左下跟右下那兩個是獸人吧
> 只知道是霹靂布袋戲
> 人物名我都不知道
> 因為我沒有看說
> 霹靂衛視不知道被移到那一台去了


其實中間那些像人的也都是呦...  :狐狸冷汗:  

他們分屬於蟲族、翼族、獸族，
乃是分別以人類基因加以混合誕生出來的，
只是布袋戲為了要吸引人，
很多都採用美形化後的人臉，
僅保留些微獸類的外型、蟲類的特徵、鳥類的翅膀。

----------


## 星澈

唉呀唉呀~有大大出關於布袋戲的題目了(感動)
由在下試著詳答吧~

圖解由上至下、由左至右
第一排：紫蝶天衣、嘎庫嘍契(大蟑螂)、蚤千里、華羽火雞、旋空疾鷹、蟲族之首厲邪天(異形？)、苗蜜(蜂)、雷狼獸
第二排：銀刃雪虎、巽命(蜘蛛)、蒼茫荒獅、虎帥、哥庫嘍契(小蟑螂)、苗飛飛(蜂)、翼族長老神梟、銀狐
第三排：靈獒識三世、黑蛛蚜、天之翼、螭蟾王(雖是蟾蜍卻被歸類為蟲族...)、怒鳴飛雁、望月天狼、百足毒仙、夜凌

附註：除了雷狼獸(座騎)、靈獒識三世、夜凌是天生，其他全是人造的亞人

----------


## 鵺影

> 唉呀唉呀~有大大出關於布袋戲的題目了(感動)
> 由在下試著詳答吧~
> 
> 圖解由上至下、由左至右
> 第一排：紫蝶天衣、嘎庫嘍契(大蟑螂)、蚤千里、華羽火雞、旋空疾鷹、蟲族之首厲邪天(異形？)、苗蜜(蜂)、雷狼獸
> 第二排：銀刃雪虎、巽命(蜘蛛)、蒼茫荒獅、虎帥、哥庫嘍契(小蟑螂)、苗飛飛(蜂)、翼族長老神梟、銀狐
> 第三排：靈獒識三世、黑蛛蚜、天之翼、螭蟾王(雖是蟾蜍卻被歸類為蟲族...)、怒鳴飛雁、望月天狼、百足毒仙、夜凌
> 
> 附註：除了雷狼獸(座騎)、靈獒識三世、夜凌是天生，其他全是人造的亞人


幫你補遺一下~  :狐狸冷汗:  

厲邪天別名萬足幽蟌，所仿的昆蟲形象為蚰蜒。
百足毒仙吳太公，為蜈蚣。
夜凌是豹頭人身。

----------


## 狼馬

依照劇集的時間推算....

新增兩位：皮鼓師 與 蕭中劍的長輩（？）貓大人：

----------


## M.S.Keith

老實說在更以前也有一隻""
九大奇人中的老三 識三世是犬獸人˙3˙
這樣的話不知道八指麒麟算不算(啥鬼?

----------


## 鵺影

> 依照劇集的時間推算....
> 
> 新增兩位：皮鼓師 與 蕭中劍的長輩（？）貓大人：


唉呀~沒想到狼馬也有看布袋戲啊？！

貓大人有自己爆料是妖貓族的；
至於皮鼓師...經過這麼長的一段時間，
才經由鄧老爺的口中得知，
原來他才是真正的去死去死團團長...(汗)

補：皮鼓師本名賀長齡




> 老實說在更以前也有一隻""
> 九大奇人中的老三 識三世是犬獸人˙3˙
> 這樣的話不知道八指麒麟算不算(啥鬼?


識三世這題我有出哦，請往上看頂樓↑

至於八趾麒麟應該不算吧，
因為他只是有一隻腳長滿鱗片及腳趾頭有8個而已。
就像是血眼沙陀也有一隻腳是鳥爪。

我沒出題的角色其實還很多，

早期像是駐守於通天柱上的九眼如來半天鷹、魔域的網中人、爬族的血河肉牆半邪郎和半人龍、天河的魚人族(包含神魚之子心弦)、彩轎醉貴妃的聖羊族(包含她的轎夫金羊和銀羊)、原始火烶、東武林的金角戰牛、拂水樓的藍蟾與金蜥及銀猿、聖母飼養的旱獸、天魔飼養的魔人獸等等。

中期像是靈果山五猿、靈獸也呆、赤雨火猿、象王長老、褐蠍、開膛鐮刀手、織網邪蛛、珀琥、赤蠍子、智螻蟻、血鉤飛蛾、吸魂妖蛉、火龍麒等等。

近期則是殷玳、太古神獸、鄧九五的金身猴童、圓兒、醒惡者的座騎莽骷、爬族的半君邪和變裔天邪、呼拉、以及狼馬補充的貓大人、皮鼓師等等。

----------


## cerberus

右上角的雷狼獸糊到讓我看不太出來…

話說苗飛飛跟苗蜜這兩個雖然是蟲族的，但是根本看不出來啊XD

皮鼓師則是只是自己缝獸皮在臉上，不過儼然比天外南海那些更像隻動物…

----------


## 鵺影

> 右上角的雷狼獸糊到讓我看不太出來…
> 
> 話說苗飛飛跟苗蜜這兩個雖然是蟲族的，但是根本看不出來啊XD
> 
> 皮鼓師則是只是自己缝獸皮在臉上，不過儼然比天外南海那些更像隻動物…


因為那個照片規格是直式的，
而雷狼獸的頭部包含吻部太長，
硬擠進去的結果就是變形了...orz

苗氏姊妹如果長的像蜂族的話...(腦中出現了恐怖的畫面...囧rz)
她們僅存的特徵就是用不完的蜂針吧...(不愧是進化後的種族...(汗)

皮鼓師的針法這麼好，何不請他幫忙製作獸裝~(笑)

----------

